# Balikbayan Privilege and Covid-19



## Bryant_boss (May 11, 2020)

Hi folks. I'm new here and I thought this might be the best place to ask.

I hope all of you guys are staying safe at home.

Anyone here that is a former Filipino citizen or a foreigner on a Balikbayan Privilege? I'm getting worried because mine is set to expire this coming August. With the way things are going here, I have a hunch it will be extended again and again. At the same time, I really don't want to risk myself and catch the coronavirus out in public by traveling.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

As a Balikbayan you have the option to convert to a Tourist Visa at the end of the 1 yr period. If still in lockdown you would do that in the 30 days after lockdown is over as will people extending their current visas. JMHO! Check with BI for definite ruling.

Chuck


----------



## Bryant_boss (May 11, 2020)

bidrod said:


> As a Balikbayan you have the option to convert to a Tourist Visa at the end of the 1 yr period. If still in lockdown you would do that in the 30 days after lockdown is over as will people extending their current visas. JMHO! Check with BI for definite ruling.
> 
> Chuck


If ever we are put under GCQ by then, will the satellite offices be open?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Bryant_boss said:


> If ever we are put under GCQ by then, will the satellite offices be open?


Here is the May 6 advisory

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/Advisory/2020/05_May/2020May06_advisory-ECQ.pdf

The area where I live went to GCQ on May 1 and the Satellite Immigration office is still not open.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Since they all seem to be closed down anyway, one can only assume that the 'take care of it within 30 days of quarantine ending' would pertain to any & all Visa classifications.

Just my thoughts, certainly don't want to get anyone in violation but what else is there to do.

Fred


----------



## Bryant_boss (May 11, 2020)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The longer this keeps going the more people will be having to renew in the first 30 days.


----------

